# Gi2 100w Mod - Clone!



## drew (7/5/14)

Cloupor is taking the clone game to the next level with a Gi2 100W clone in the works. Check it out!

http://vaporjoe.blogspot.com/2014/05/claim-clouper-says-they-have-cloned-gi2.html

http://vape.en.alibaba.com/product/...00watts_with_OLED_display_screen_gi2_mod.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth_V@PER (7/5/14)

Well spotted.... What a MONSTER


----------



## ET (7/5/14)

well now i know what i want for christmass


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/5/14)

I'm trying to wrap my head around vaping at 100 watts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (8/5/14)

This is coming to Vape King thats forsure!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rex_Bael (8/5/14)

Cloupor have since pulled all links. I have not seen an explanation for the links being pulled though.


----------



## Riaz (8/5/14)

shew, this will truely be a monster

quick question, when will one ever need 100W?


----------



## crack2483 (8/5/14)

Riaz said:


> shew, this will truely be a monster
> 
> quick question, when will one ever need 100W?



When will one need low profile exotic sports cars in pothole filled SA? But we be havin them!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (8/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> When will one need low profile exotic sports cars in pothole filled SA? But we be havin them!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


point taken

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drew (8/5/14)

Riaz said:


> shew, this will truely be a monster
> 
> quick question, when will one ever need 100W?



For coils like this... LOL. (Image found on reddit)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## crack2483 (8/5/14)

drew said:


> For coils like this... LOL. (Image found on reddit)



Lol. Is that a shoe lace? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (8/5/14)

guys, go easy on the pics

you might just send @Rob Fisher on his way to buy a mod to fit that coil

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ET (8/5/14)

figure with 100 watts the challenge is more about finding a wicking material that can handle the juice drain


----------



## drew (9/5/14)

This clone is now confirmed as fake!
http://vaporjoe.blogspot.com/2014/05/uncovering-facts-gi2-zna-clone-claims.html


----------



## eviltoy (9/5/14)

thats a butt ugly mod


----------



## drew (9/5/14)

eviltoy said:


> thats a butt ugly mod



The real thing doesn't look all that bad. Maybe it's nostalgia, reminds me of my first nokia

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## massvapor (15/1/15)

Who cares. Lol. Original is junk. They ripped all the buyers off and gave a shitty excuse. I would never want this clone, why clone a shitty companies mod? For 100 watts? Cmon there are way better devices out there Imo

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Walied (25/1/15)

Hi can any1 tel me whr i can get Zodiac juice 4 wholesale prices


----------



## jtgrey (25/1/15)

Been their . Had one , worked for 3 days then died . Got a replacement , worked for one day then died . I do not even want it for free .


----------

